
Hang on, we didn't know how molecules conduct electricity? - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/#!/science/news/2011/08/wait-we-didnt-know-how-molecules-conduct-electricity.ars
======
pasbesoin
Unborked URL: [http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2011/08/wait-we-didnt-
kn...](http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2011/08/wait-we-didnt-know-how-
molecules-conduct-electricity.ars)

